# So you Habanos guys bomb too



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Asmartbull noticed a while back that I was thinking about getting into Habanos and, while I've had and like Montecristo, I am more interested in the more economical options that are still good. So, nice guy that he is, he sent me a sampler/bomb. He warned me, I knew it was coming, and it came about a week ago. I'm still letting them rest in my humi for another week or two after the trip, but I can't wait to tear into them. A very nice little educational bomb.

Now, he is starting to get into pipes. In a month or so when I start to get paid again (I'm a teacher, we don't get paid during the summer) and my bombs start back up, I may have to return the favor. :mischief:

Anyway, I received a Bolivar, 2 Partagas, 2 H. Upmans, and an R 1845 (don't know anything about that one).










Very nice. Thanks very much!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome sampler Jeff - Bull is a great BOTL! Enjoy those (you'll need them after teaching all day - LOL)


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Daaaaaang. That's excellente. Props, bull!


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Very cool! You'll have to give us your thoughts as I am trying to figure out what'll be my first purchase. 
Congratulations! What a great start to the school year!


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Smooth thumbs up.......enjoy 'em!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Very nice! That's an awesome selection...enjoyeth!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice Hit!!! My mouth is watering!!


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

I may be wrong, but that "R" is a Vegas Robaina I think. Either way, that's a damn fine looking selection you got. Enjoy!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

*R 1845 (don't know anything about that one).*

08 VR Famosos.....


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Beautiful bomb bullman!! Very generous indeed.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice, Paratga is excellent.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

NICE, looks like you were bombed and straffed ! enjoy..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice work Marine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:first:


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bull is first class. Enjoy those!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Good one, Al!! 
Nice Habanos intro.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow! great looking cigars to get you rolling down the slope!


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

What a nice thing for him to do. Looks like a great bomb and a nice way to start learning more about cc's. Very generous Asmartbull.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Not only do we "bomb too", we bomb better.

Al is a very generous BOTL.

Enjoy those sticks!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Famosos are fantastico...nice hit Al!!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Those look great.



bpegler said:


> Not only do we "bomb too", we bomb better.
> 
> Al is a very generous BOTL.
> 
> Enjoy those sticks!


Lol nice


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

A quality hit, enjoy them.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bpegler said:


> *Not only do we "bomb too", we bomb better.*
> 
> Al is a very generous BOTL.
> 
> Enjoy those sticks!


Def agree with Bob's statement above.

As usual Al is being the generous guy we know him to be. Great selection of sticks and a fine assortment to get your feet wet. Enjoy the cigars.


----------

